# Around Long Island 2010 Sunset



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

I had to take a break so we Went on a nice long race


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Nice videos Tom. 
How did you guys place in the ALIR?
At least the weather was cooperating this summer unlike last year.
One of these years ...


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Very nice Tom. Thanks.


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

Well

They did a good job matching the divisions this year so we were in a tight group between 111/117 with a 5:20 PM start 

After dark we had no idea were anybody was and spent the night making and absurd amount of sail changes going from spinnaker then working down to the heavy #3 into a pounding chop and back and forth through the 1 2 and 3 with constant wind speed/direction changes

The sun came up and and what do know 90 miles later the fleet went around Montalk and across the bay to orient point in a dead heat with enough wind to sail through the gut with foul current  

About 5PM the next day (24) hours we got a bit close to a rock as we went into the sound and started taking on enough water then we thought it best to call it a day  and motor home 

We will know how bad it is Monday But it looks really BAD


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Do you mean you hit a rock in the Sound that caused the hull to leak? That doesn't sound too good.
Glad you made it safely home.


----------

